# Tactical shotgun class



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Just signed up for a tactical shotgun class. Looking forward to burning some powder and breaking up the winter blues !


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Where is the class at?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Midwest Gun in Canal Fulton. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Good for you!

Give us your afterthoughts when the class is over.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks, too far for me to visit. Would love to shoot my mossy 930spx at a class like that. Have a good time.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Will do guys. Looking forward to it!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

bobk said:


> Thanks, too far for me to visit. Would love to shoot my mossy 930spx at a class like that. Have a good time.


I know a friend does some tactical stuff outside of Laurelville in Hocking county(not sure of what all) ....a ccw instructor and ffl dealer too.....does stuff for law enforcement and class 3 too


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ironman172 said:


> I know a friend does some tactical stuff outside of Laurelville in Hocking county(not sure of what all) ....a ccw instructor and ffl dealer too.....does stuff for law enforcement and class 3 too


I'll check him out. I got my ccw from a guy just east of town on 56 several years ago. Might be the same guy.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Took the tactical class last night. What a great time. I put so many rounds through my M590A1 that the barrel was hot! Makes me want a heat shield! 
We ended up doing all the scenarios and multiple targets. Burned a lot of powder! It was exactly what I needed to break up the winter.
Really cool to see everyone's tricked out shotguns. 
We patterned all the different buckshot brands, which was really surprising. Each brand of shell shot different. From the managed recoil loads to the hot home defense rounds to the military grade rounds.
4 hours of range time was well worth it!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

So what did you find that patterned the best?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> So what did you find that patterned the best?


A lot has to do with patterning, how the shell is loaded, barrel ID, forcing cones, choke constrictions, etc. What shoots in mine will not necessarily shoot in yours, it's all trial and error. That comes with shooting a lot.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I understand that. I was just wanting to here what the op had to say since he mentioned being surprised with the results.


----------

